# كيف تفحص سيارتك قبل الشراء



## احمد صلاح حجازي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.omania2.net/avb/showthread.php?t=516564


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

دليل فحص السيارة المستعملة لغير الملم بميكانيكا السيارات (بالصور) مهم جداً

في هذا الموضوع سأكتب لكم الخطوات الأساسية اللتي بإمكانك أنت عملها في فحص أي مركبة (ممكن قبل ما تشتريها على سبيل المثال). الخطوات تفترض أنك غير عالم بتفاصيل الميكانيكا بتاتا.

الأجزاء اللتي سأتناولها بالتفصيل.


1) كيف تفحص تاريخ السيارة.
2) الأدوات اللتي تحتاجها لفحص المركبة المستعملة.
3) فحص هيكل السيارة.
4) فحص الإطارات.
5) فحص داخل السيارة
6) فحص الأجزاء الكهربائية.
7) فحص المكيف.
8) فحص آثار التأثر بجونو.
9) فحص المحرك.
10) فحص الغيار العادي.
11) فحص الغيار الأوتوماتيك.
12) تجرية القيادة.



نبدأ في الجزأ الأول على بركة الله (هذا الجزأ سيكون نوعا ما طويل لوجود أنواع مختلفة من السيارات ولكن بقية الأجزاء ستكون بسيطة جدا) :

1) كيف تفحص تاريخ السيارة:

قاوم رغبتك في الدخول إلى داخل السيارة وتجربتها وتأكد من إتمام فحص سريع عن تاريخ المركبة. البائع سيدرك أنك نوعا ما "محترف" في شراء المركبات وقد تكتشف من إجراء هذا الفحص البسيط ما يغنيك عن فحص المركبة إطلاقا.

الخطوة الأولى (فحص عام للتاريخ):

هناك 3 أنواع من السيارات المعروضة في السوق وهي السيارات واردة وكيل عمان والسيارات واردة الخليج والسيارات الواردة من خارج الخليج.

تأكد من سؤال البائع عن أي نوعية تنتمي السيارة ؟ 

بناءا على الجواب اللذي ستحصل عليه يمكنك التفصيل في السؤال عن تاريخ المركبة ولكن قبل ذلك عليك بسؤال البائع:

1) هل هو المالك الأول للمركبة ؟ 
جواب مطمئن: أنا المالك الأول أو الثاني
جواب يستدعي الحذر: ما أعرف !

2) إذا لم يكن كذلك فمن متى يملك المركبة ؟ 
جواب مطمئن: من ثلاث سنوات.
جواب يستدعي الحذر: اشتريتها قبل شهرين

3) هل تعرضت السيارة لأي حوادث أو صبغت في أي جزأ منها ؟ 
جواب مطمئن: السيارة ما تعرضت لحادث وبصبغة الوكالة أو حد خدش المدجار اليمين لما كنت في سيتي سنتر وصبغته عند الصقري.
جواب يستدعي الحذر: ما أعرف ! انت افحص السيارة وحدك.

4) هل صيانة السيارة مثبتة إما في الوكالة أو من أي مصدر آخر ؟ هل ضمان السيارة ساري ؟ 
جواب مطمئن: كلها وكالة والضمان باقي سنة. أو الصيانة في مركز ليوب بلاس.
جواب يستدعي الحذر: سرفس برة بدون ضمان وبدون أي دليل.

5) هل هناك عيوب أو مشاكل في المركبة يعلمها ؟ 
جواب مطمئن: ما فيها شيء أبدا. 
جواب يستدعي الحذر: شوية الجير يشكل على الثالث.

لا تثق في البائع وتأكد أن هذه الأسئلة ضرورية وستستفيد منها لتبيان صدق ونزاهة البائع عندما تقارنها مع نتيجة فحصك للمركبة. لو قال لك البائع شيئا وكان متعارضا مع نتيجة فحصك فعليك بوضع علامة استفهام على البائع لأنه قد يكون بائعا محترفا غير نزيه يهتم فقط في بيع المركبة. 

بعد تلك الأسئلة اطلب رؤية ملكية المركبة... 

يجب التأكد في الملكية من الآتي:

1) مطابقة سنة الصنع\الطراز مع تاريخ التسجيل الأول: معظم السيارات واردة الدول الخليجية تستورد وهي بعمر سنتين أو ثلاثة والسيارات وارد خارج الخليج مثل اليابان فيكون الفرق أكبر بكثير. قارن تاريخ التسجيل الأول مع رد البائع في السؤال رقم 1. 

2) فترة صلاحية المركبة من أي تاريخ وإلى أي تاريخ: في حال عدم نقل ملكية المركبة منذ التجديد ستكون المدة سنة كاملة. هذه المعلومة مهمة للتأكد من صحة إجابة البائع على السؤال رقم 2 أعلاه. 

الخطوة الثانية (تفصيل فحص تاريخ السيارات واردة وكيل عمان والسيارات واردة الخليج والسيارات الواردة من خارج الخليج):

فحص تاريخ السيارات وارد عمان:

خذ رقم تسجيل المركبة وقم بالإتصال بالوكيل (بإمكانك الحصول على رقم الوكيل من خلال الإتصال بالرقم 1318) واطلب تحويلك لقسم الصيانة. أخبر محادثك من قسم الصيانة بأنك تريد شراء المركبة من صاحبها الفلاني وتريد التأكد من أن صيانة السيارة منتظمة في الوكالة وأن ضمانها ساري. 

الموظف سيخبرك بالرد خلال دقائق. اسأل الموظف بالذات إذا كان هناك أي سجلات تدل على إصلاح أضرار بالهيكل ؟ (هذه النقطة مهمة حيث أنني كنت على وشك شراء سيارة مرسيدس استخدام أحد مدراء الشركات الكبيرة جدا على اعتبار أن السيارة نظيفة جدا وصيانة الوكالة وتحت الضمان. أكد لي موظف الصيانة أن صيانة السيارة منتظمة وعند السؤال عن سجلات إصلاح الهيكل تبين وجود سجل لإصلاح كلف 9000 ريال !!). 

بإمكانك أيضا زيارة أي فرع صيانة لوكيل السيارة وستتحصل على المعلومات كلها.

في حالة عدم صيانة السيارة في الوكالة فاطلب أدلة على صيانة السيارة خارج الوكالة. فواتير أو إيصالات أو حتى ملصقات في النافذة. 

ضروري التأكد من الصيانة المنتظمة للسيارة وخلو تاريخ السيارة من أي أضرار.

يتبع: تفصيل فحص تاريخ السيارات واردة الخليج والسيارات الواردة من خارج الخليج ---> __________________
فحص تاريخ المركبات وارد دول الخليج: 

السيارات اللتي لها سجل صيانة لدى الوكيل قد تأتي بدفتر الصيانة المختوم وملصقات الصيانة على النافذة. 

الخطوات المتبعة للسيارات وارد عمان ممكن أيضا اتباعها للسيارات وارد الخليج عن طريق معرفة الدولة اللتي تم استيراد السيارة منها والبحث عن رقم الوكيل عن طريق غوغل ( http://www.google.com ) ثم الإتصال بقسم الصيانة (مكالمة قد تكلف 500 بيسة بالكثير) وإعطائهم رقم شاصي السيارة.

كثير من السيارات وارد الخليج يتم صيانتها في الوكيل المحلي كوارد عمان فيمكن أيضا استخدام الخطوات المذكورة لسيارات وارد عمان لمعرفة تاريخ السيارة واردة الخليج.

بشكل عام: السيارة وارد الخليج تحتاج إلى التركيز أكثر على نتائج الفحص أكثر من نتائج فحص التاريخ.



فحص تاريخ السيارات الواردة من خارج الخليج:

هذه السيارات سأقسمها إلى قسمين منفصلين:


وارد اليابان:

أغلبها مرسيدس والغالبية الساحقة منها تكون صيانة الوكيل في اليابان ويمكن معرفة تاريخ السيارة في اليابان عن طريق وكالة الزواوي. (قمت بشراء سيارة مرسيدس E500 وارد اليابان وكان عداد المسافة قليل جدا فشككت في الأمر. عندما ذهبت لوكالة الزواوي تم تأكيد الممشى من خلال نظام الكمبيوتر.)

هناك نقطة أخرى مهمة إذا كانت السيارة "طازجة الإستيراد" وهي ورقة فحص المزاد من اليابان. يتم بيع السيارات في اليابان عن طريق مزادات ولا يسمح ببيعها قبل حصولها على ورقة الفحص اللتي تقيم السيارة من 1 إلى 5 (5 بحالة الوكالة و 1 ما تنفع البر). إسأل عن شهادة المزاد هذه وتأكد أن القراءة هي 4 أو 4.5 (نادر جدا رؤية سيارة بتقييم 5).





السيارات وارد أمريكا: 

القانون الأمريكي يلزم تسجيل معلومات السيارة ولا أنصح إطلاقا بشراء أي سيارة وارد أمريكا قبل الحصول على تقرير للسيارة من إحدى الشركات المحترمة مثل كارفاكس أو أوتوشيك ( http://www.carfax.com http://autocheck.com)

تحتاج إلى قراءة رقم تعريف السيارة من الجامة الأمامية أو من الباب (مكون من 17 حرف ورقم).





) الأدوات اللتي تحتاجها لفحص المركبة المستعملة:

لفحص أي مركبة تحتاج إلى أدوات بسيطة جدا سأعددها فيما يلي:

أ) ورقة وقلم: 
سجل تفاصيل المركبة واكتب رقم التعريف المذكور في الجزء الأول من الموضوع. سجل أيضا رقم السيارة لسؤال الوكيل لاحقا. سجل عداد المسافة الموضح (نقطة هامة جدا حيث أن 50% أو أكثر من سيارات وارد أمريكا تم إرجاع عدادها من قبل التجار). 

ب) نسخة من قائمة نقاط فحص المركبة الأساسية:
سأضع القائمة لاحقا في سيرفر السبلة وسيكون بإمكان الجميع الإنزال والطباعة. القائمة ضرورية لكي لا تنسى أي نقطة ويكون فحصك كاملا.

ج) مصباح يدوي صغير: 
ضروري لفحص أسفل المركبة وفحص المحرك من أي تسرب للزيوت كما سأسرد لاحقا. 




د) تيشو (كلينكس):
لتنظيف فاحص الزيت للمحرك وناقل الحركة (تحتاج تمسحهم قبل ما تحطهم).

ه) شريط أو سيدي:
لازم تفحص المسجل خصوصا للسيارات الفاخرة.




أخيرا: تحتاج إلى كمية وافرة من أشعة الشمس !! لا تقم بفحص أي مركبة في الليل.


3) فحص هيكل السيارة.

من الضروري الإنتباه التام أثناء فحص المركبة حيث أنه ليس من السهل التعرف على عيوب الهيكل من النظرة الأولى. عملية الفحص يجب أن تكون منظمة ووفق 4 خطوات رئيسية:

أ) فحص عام خارجي: 

ابتعد مسافة 4 أمتار عن السيارة وامشي حولها. لاحظ وقفة السيارة. لاحظ لمعان الصبغ. لاحظ استقامة الهيكل وعدم وجود أجزاء شاذة أو لا تتماشى مع المركبة. 




هل تحس أن السيارة وقفتها حلوة ؟ هل هناك أشياء لفتت انتباهك ؟ 

اقترب من السيارة ولف حولها مرة أخرى مع ملاحظة ما ذكرته سابقا بالإضافة إلى ضغظ أركان السيارة الأربعة لفحص عمل نظام التعليق (الجامبينات). الجامبينات الجيدة يجب أن تكون: 
+ متماسكة وصلبة. 
+ ترتد مرة أو مرتان فقط عن إزالة الضغط فجأة (ما تجلس السيارة تتنطط). 

هل هناك تأثر واختلاف في لون المصابيح الأمامية للمركبة (السيارة ضربت خطوط ؟).
هل جميع المقابض الخارجية للأبواب سليمة والجامات سليمة ؟ (كسر بسيط في جامة سيارة فخمة يسقط 500 ريال من سعرها)




ب) فحص الهيكل من الحوادث:

أسهل طريقة هي بالجلوس والنظر إلى خطوط هيكل السيارة من زاوية السيارة اليمنى واليسرى. يجب أن تكون خطوط السيارة موزونة والأبواب غير خارجة عن مستوى الهيكل. انظر إلى انعكاس الصور على السيارة ولاحظ إذا كان هناك عدم انسجام في الإنعكاس. 


خطوط جميلة وانعكاس جميل لا يدل على حادث:




خطوط غير موزونة وعدم انتظام فى الإنعكاس على المدجار الخلفي (حادث ؟؟)




أنظر إلى خطوط التقاء الأبواب مع الهيكل ....
أنظر إلى خطوط التقاء غطاء المحرك (البونيت) وغطاء الصندوق الخلفي (الدبة) مع الهيكل. 
جميع الخطوط يجب أن تكون متساوية تماما. 




أخيرا افتح البونيت وانظر إلى المسامير اللتي تثبت المدجار الأمامي إلى الهيكل ؟ هل هناك دليل على فتحها ؟ 




أنظر للسيارة وابحث عن أي آثار للصدأ وخصوصا على قواعد الأبواب وأقواس الإطارات الخلفية. أنظر أيضا في زوايا الزجاج الخلفي لسيارات الهاتش باك لأنها كثيرا ما يصيبها الصدأ. 





ج) فحص صبغة السيارة:

ممكن السيارة تكون كلها انصبغت أو يمكن جزء منها انصبغ.

ممكن تتعرف على أن السيارة انصبغت كلها 
بفحص نقاط التقاء ربلات الزجاج مع البودي (هل في لون على الربلات ؟)




هل في أجزاء من طبقة الصبغ الخارجي اللامعة (اليكر) انفصلت عن الصبغ في أي جزء من السيارة؟ (الصبغة الأصلية لا تنفصل)




افتح أبواب السيارة ولاحظ أجزاء الباب اللتي تلامس الهيكل عند انغلاق الباب. هل هناك أي صبغ على الأجزاء البلاستيكية ؟ 
هل هناك أي صبغ على لوحة تعريف السيارة اللي عند الباب ؟ 
هل هنك أي صبغ على مقبض القفل ؟ 
هل هناك أي صبغ على مفاصل الباب ؟ 




للتعرف على أن جزء من السيارة تم صبغه 
قد تلاحظ الأجزاء اللتي ذكرتها في جزئية التعرف على صبغ السيارة كاملة ولكن ستلاحض تلك الدلائل في جزء فقط من الهيكل. 

بالإضافة إلى ذلك لاحظ اختلاف في لمعان وانسجام صبغ بعض أجزاء السيارة عن الأجزاء الأخرى.




ج) فحص الشاصي والصدأ: 

استخدم المصباح اللذي جلبته معك للنظر أسفل السيارة ولاحظ أي صبغ على الشاصي (ممكن الشاصي تم تعديله وانصبغ) ولاحظ إذا كان الشاصي صديان أيضا. افتح البونيت وانظر للشاصي من خلال البونيت. استخدم المصباح مجددا.




إذا لاحظت أي شيئ مما ذكرته أعلاه فيجب عليك ترتيب رفع السيارة عند أي مغسلة سيارات (ياخذوا عليك 500 بيسة رسوم) وافحص الشاصي بشكل أفضل مع ملاحظة:


1) أي انعوجاج.

2) أي أثر للصبغ.

3) أي أثر لشد الشاصي في الثقوب والفتحات (الكراج يقوم بإصلاحه بشده عن طريق الفتحات أو الثقوب الموجودة في جوانب الشاصي من الأمام والخلف). 

4) أي أثر للحام (الشاصي لا تكون هناك آثار لحم عليه ما لم يتم تغيير جزأ منه)]

4) فحص الإطارات:

من الضروري جدا فحص إطارات السيارة اللتي تريد شرائها لأن الإطارات لا تخبرك فقط باستهلاكها بل تخبرك إذا كان هناك مشاكل في ميزانية المحاور أو أنظمة التعليق. 

فحص الإطارات ضروري أيضا لإعطائك فكرة عن مدى اهتمام المالك يالسيارة وحرصه على السلامة. 

1) أنظر لتاريخ صنع الإطارات (عادة يكون المذكور سنة الصنع والأسبوع اللذي صنعت فيه). الإطار يجب تغييره بعد 4 سنوات من صنعه حتى لو لم يستخدم. كثير من المحلات في دبي تغش ببيع إطارات رخيصة من مخزون قديم لا يصلح للإستخدام.

0806 تعني: هذه الصورة توضح إطار مصنوع في الأسبوع الثامن (نهاية فبراير) من عام 2006.




2) لاحظ أرقام الإطارات (الإرتفاع والسمك) وأيضا إسم المصنع (يوكوهاما مثلا). الإطارات الأربعة يجب أن تكون من نفس الرقم ويفضل نفس المصنع.




3) لاحض نقشة الإطار وسمكها. لو كان السمك خفيفا (استخدم عملة 50 بيسة ويجب أن تكون النقشة مساوية على الأقل لثلث قطر العملة) فسيجب عليك تغييرها فاستغل هذه النقطة لتخفيض السعر. 




لو كان السمك غير متساوي فيدل ذلك على مشكلة في موازنة المحاور (النقشة مخلصة من جهة واحدة بس). هل السيارة دعمت رصيف ؟




4) إفحص الإطار الإحتياطي وتأكد من النقاط نفسها اللتي ذكرتها. 

5) إفحص العجلات ولاحظ أي خدوش أو تكسر في الحواف. هل دعمت السيارة رصيف ؟ 

) فحص داخل السيارة :


داخل السيارة هو دليل آخر على اعتناء صاحب السيارة بها. فحص داخل السيارة بسيط وسهل ويبدأ عند فتحك للباب للدخول إلى السيارة:

1) هل كرسي السائق مهترء أو مشروخ. هل هناك آثار حروق سجائر على الكرسي ؟ 




2) بعد أن تجلس على الكرسي أنظر حواليك ولاحظ إذا كان هناك أي كسر على الطبلون أو الأبواب أو فتحات المكيف أو في الأزرار. 




3) إسحب حزام الأمان للسائق والراكب ولاحظ سهولة عودتهما بعد تركهما (سيارات الحوادث ممكن إصلاح حزام الأمان بعد الحادث عن طريق فك قفله الداخلي واللذي يؤثر على سرعة الحزام).




4) إفتح اللأبواب ولاحظ سهولة انفتاحها وسهولة قفلها أيضا. (كثيرا ما تختل ميزانية أقفال سيارات الحوادث).

5) إسحب فاتح الدبة وخزان الوقود وانظر إذا كانا يعملان.

6) شغل المكيف قليلا ولاحظ أي رائحة لدخان السجائر (بعض الناس يحاولوا تغطية ريحة السجائر باستخدام البخور أو المعطر)

7) نزل الجامات كلها وارفعها ولاحظ أنها كلها تعمل. 

8) أقفل القفل المركزي وتأكد أنه يقفل ويفتح الأبواب كلها. 

9) لاحظ سجاد أرضية السيارة وشوف إذا فيه أي بقع أو حروق أو شروخ (بعض الناس تحاول تخبي باستعمال سجادات للأرضية فعليك رفعها)




10) إطلع برة السيارة وافتح الدبة. لاحظ إذا فيه ريحة عفن في الدبة (يمكن الربلات تسرب ماي) ولاحظ أرضية الدبة والأغطية الجانبية. ارفع غطاء الأرضية وتأكد من وجود الإطار الإحتياطي مع عدة السيارة.

) فحص الأجزاء الكهربائية:

معظم السيارات الحديثة تحتوي على نظام آلي لفحص الأجزاء الكهربائية من خلال كمبيوتر السيارة المركزي. للفحص عن طريق هذا النظام (فعال جدا للسيارات الألمانية) وأيظا للفحص اليدوي فعليك اتباع الخطوات الآتية:

1) أدخل مفتاح السيارة في فتحة التشغيل وأدر المفتاح مرة واحدة بدون أن تشغلها ولاحظ أن جميع المصابيح في شاشة العرض ستظهر مثل إشارة نظام الأمان وإشارة فحص المجرك وإشارة أكياس الهواء والمكابح. تأكد من أن المصابيح أضاءت لأن الكثير من الناس يخفون العيوب بإزالة المصباح من العرض لكي لا تشتغل إشارة الإنذار مطلقا (الكثير لا يصلحون نظام الأكياس الهوائية بعد الحوادث ويفصلون المصباح للتلاعب وإخفاء الأمر. إذا لم يعمل مصباح أكياس الهواء فإن المصباح 100% قد تمت إزالته أي أن السيارة تعرضت لحادث كبير. 







2) نظام الكمبيوتر في السيارة يفحص الأعطال وإذا لم يكن هناك عطل ستطفأ الإشارات تبعا. 




3) شغل السيارة وانظر إلى شاشة العرض. لا يجب أن تكون هناك أي إشارة ظاهرة غير إشارة حزام الأمان (على افتراض أنك لم تربط الحزام). 

4) قم بتجربة أزرار التحكم في الكراسي والستارة الخلفية إذا كانت كهربائية. 

5) قم بتجربة عمل المرايات الجانبية وفتحة السقف. 

6) قم بتجربة المصابيح الأمامية والخلفية مع مصابيح العودة للخلف وتأكد من عملها. 

7) تأكد من عمل حساسات العودة للخلف والبلوتوث إذا كانت السيارة مزودة بهما. 

) فحص المكيف: 

فحص المكيف ضروري جدا وخصوصا في الجو الجميل اللي إحنا مستمتعين فيه في عمان !!

فحص المكيف بسيط ويكون ب:

1) شغل السيارة ودعها تعمل لعدة دقائق وبعدها شغل المكيف مع قوة التكييف في القوة القصوى. تأكد من عمل أزرار توجيه الهواء وزر فصل الهواء الخارجي وزر فصل ضاغط الهواء اليدوي.




2) ضع يدك على فتحات الهواء ويجب أن تحس بالجو البارد خلال أقل من دقيقة. عدم خروج الجو البارد قد يدل على مشاكل في نظام التبريد أو أسوأ من ذلك قد يكون دليل غير مباشر على تعرض السيارة لحادث من الأمام تم إصلاحه. 

3) زيد سرعة التكييف ويجب أن يزيد دفع الهواء مع السرعات. عدم عمل جميع السرعات يحتاج إلى ما بين 20-100 ريال للإصلاح !!

4) ابدأ في تخفيف قوة التبريد ولاحظ تغير التبريد إلى أن تصل إلى وضعية التسخين اللذي يجب أن يدفع هواء ساخن. عدم تغير قوة التبريد قد يدل على أن الكمبريسر موصول بشكل مباشر لإخفاء عطل في عمل منظم الحرارة (الثرموستات) 

5) لا تغلق المكيف ل 5 دقائق ودع السيارة تعمل ل 5-7 دقائق ولاحظ عداد حرارة السيارة. ارتفاع الحرارة قد يدل على مشاكل كهربائية في مراوح السيارة. 

6) إذا كانت السيارة تحتوي على مكيف خلفي فافحصه باتباع الخطوات الثلاثة الأولى المذكورة بالأعلى.

) فحص آثار التأثر بالأنواء المناخية :

السيارة اللتي تضررت بالفيضان والغرق ستسبب لك الكثير من المشاكل على الأمد القصير أو المتوسط (لن تصل السيارة إلى الأمد الطويل بتاتا). هذا يعود أن السيارة تحتوي على أجزاء لم تصمم لتغرق في الماء وتبدأ هذه الأجزاء (خصوصا الإلكترونية) في الصدأ بعد فترة وجيزة متسببة في مشاكل لا تحصى.




لفحص التأثر بالأنواء المناخية والفيضانات بشكل عام إذا كنت تشتري سيارة خليجية أو وارد 0(السيارات وارد اليابان لا تصدر إذا غرقت) عليك اتباع الخطوات التالية:

1) لاحظ رائحة عفن من داخل السيارة ومن الكراسي. 

2) لاحظ آثار المياه والطين على الأجزاء الداخلية للكراسي ومقابض الأبواب.

3) لاحظ أرضية الدبة ووجود أي آثار للطين عن خطوط لحام صفائح السيارة.

4) لاحظ الأطراف السفلى للأبواب وخصوصا عند ثقوب تصريف المياه (هذه الثقوب ستكون مغلقة بالطين).

5) لاحظ عمل سماعات الأبواب اللتي قد تكون تلفت بالماء. 

6) لاحظ المصابيح الأمامية (طبقة الكروم العاكسة داخل المصباح يجب أن تكون غير متآكلة) والخلفية (الطين يترسب في قاع المصابيح).

7) أدخل يدك خلف طبلون السيارة وتحسس وجود الطين والرمل الملتصق خلف الطبلون وعلى وايرات الطبلون. 




8) لو كانت السيارة وارد أمريكا فتقرير تاريخ السيارة سيظهر تأثرها بالفيضان. ) فحص المحرك.

كما ذكرت في بداية الموضوع فإن دليل الفحص هذا يفترض أنك غير ملم بالميكانيكا ولذلك ففحص المركبة هنا سيكون متوافقا مع ذلك

الخطوة الأولى: التأكد من تاريخ صيانة المركبة.

من الضروري وكما ذكرت سابقا التأكد من أن السيارة قد تم إجراء صيانة دورية لها لأن الصيانة الدورية تحفظ المحرك. تأكد من وجود تاريخ صيانة السيارة قبل شرائها وغياب تاريخ الصيانة يجب أن يؤخذ بشكل حذر جدا. رأيت سيارات جديدة على شاكلة الماكسيما أو الهوندا ذات المحركات المشهورة بقوة تحملها وقد تهالكت وهي في عمر سنتين أو ثلاث سنوات نتيجة إهمال أصحابها لصيانتها.

ثانيا لفحص المحرك فعليك اتباع الخطوات الآتية:

1) إفتح غطاء المحرك وانظر إلى المحرك والأجزاء الظاهرة بالأعلى. هل هناك وايرات مقصوصة ؟ هل هناك زيت على المحرك ؟ هل هناك قص في وايرات البطارية وهل البطارية أصلية ؟ هل تشم ريحة زيت محترق ؟ هل هناك صدأ على أي من أجزاء المحرك ؟ (أنظر إلى جميع النقاط الموضحة بالأسهم)





2) الآن أنظر إلى المحرك فقط , هل هناك أي تسريب لزيت أو بترول ؟ أنظر لأنابيب الكاربريتر أو حاقن الوقود هل ترى آثار بترول ؟ أنظر إلى أعلى المحرك والجوانب ومن ثم أنظر إلى أسفل المحرك من تحت البنفر الأمامي , هل هناك أي تسرب للزيت ؟ (عد إلى النقطة 2 من خطوات الفحص بخصوص الأدوات اللازمة للفحص - إستخدم المصباح اللذي أحضرته معاك)





3) إفتح غطاء الزيت للمحرك وانظر أسفله وعلى الجزء المفتوح من المحرك من خلال فتحة غطاء الزيت , هل ترى أي زيت أسود محترق على الغطاء أو على المحرك من الداخل ؟ وجود الزيت الأسود المحترق يدل على عدم صيانة المحرك صيانة دورية.





4) جد مؤشر فاحص مستوى الزيت واسحبه خارجا. قم باستخدام تيشو من اللذي أحضرته أولا (عد إلى قسم الأدوات اللازمة لفحص السيارة) وقم بمسح الزيت من المؤشر. لا تقم بتشغيل السيارة وأعد المؤشر إلى داخل المحرك ل 10 ثواني. إسحب المؤشر وشوف إذا كان الزيت في مستواه الطبيعي بين المؤشرين الموضحين أو ناقص. لا تشتري مركبة تنقص زيت لأن الشرطة قريبا ستبدأ بتفعيل نظام فحص المحرك الإلكتروني وبتضطر لتنزيل المحرك. أنظر أيضا إلى الزيت في المؤشر, هل هو نظيف مثل عسل النحل أم غليض وسميك مثل الدبس ؟ لو كان غليض وسميك معناه الصيانة للسيارة غير جيدة. إذا الزيت شكله جديد فشوف إذا كان مسجل عندك إن السيارة تم تغيير زيتها حديثا وإذا لم يسجل ذلك فكن حذرا لأن بعض الناس تغير زيت المحرك للسيارة اللي تنقص زيت على طول قبل إحضارها للمشتري المحتمل علشان المشتري ما يعرف. 









5) أخيرا شغل السيارة واضغط على البترول ولاحظ الدخان من العادم. المحرك الجيد لا ترى الدخان وفي الكثير من الأحيان تلاحظ قطرات ماي خفيفة تطلع من العادم وخصوصا لو السيارة باردة. لو السيارة تدخن دخان أبيض معناها المحرك تعبان ولو تدخن دخان أسود فمعناها أنظمة البترول للسيارة ما تشتغل زين والسيارة تغمر بترول.



) فحص الغيار الأوتوماتيك:

بنبدأ من الغيار الأوتوماتيك لأن الأغلبية من غير الملمين بالميكانيكا يقتنون السيارات الأوتوماتيك. بالرغم من أن الغيار الأوتوماتيك أصبح فعالا جدا وحتى يتفوق على العادي إلى أنه يظل من أغلى القطع الموجودة في السيارة وتكلفة التصليح قد تصل إلى آلاف الريالات. 




الغيار الأوتوماتيك حساس جدا وفيه ما يزيد على أل 150 قطعة مختلفة بين صغيرة وكبيرة والجديد يحتوي على دوائر وحاسوبات تسيطر على التغيير لزيادة السلاسة وفعالية الوقود..... 




بعد هذي المقدمة ندخل في خطوات فحص الغيار الأوتوماتيك:

1) قبل فحص الغيار إسأل عن تاريخ السيارة (تلاحظوا هذا الجزء تكرر كثير) ولو عرفت إن غيار السيارة تم تصليحه أو تغييره فلا أنصحك إطلاقا بشراء السيارة. قد يعيش الغيار المصلح أو المغير ولكن أنت تعرض نفسك للمخاطر !! شوف إذا كانت السيارة تم استخدامها في أغراض الأجرة أو التعليم أو الأغراض التجارية فهذه الإستخدامات غالبا ما تكسر الغيار الأوتوماتيك.




2) إفحص زيت الغيار عن طريق فاحص زيت الغيار. عادة يكون موجود على يمين أو يسار المحرك من الخلف وفي الجهة المقابلة لجهة وجود العادم.



لاحظ كمية ولون ولزوجة ورائحة زيت الغيار. لو كان الزيت ناقص (يعتمد إذا كانت السيارة باردة أو ساخنة) فهناك تسريب ولو كان اللون داكن والزيت لزج فيدل ذلك على عدم إجراء الصيانة المنتظمة للغيار بشكل خاص وللسيارة بشكل عام. 



اللون يمكن التعرف عليه بشكل أفضل عن طريق مسح الزيت بالكلينكس اللذي أحضرته وملاحظة اللون. قم بتقريب الكلينكس من انفك وشم ريحة الزيت. مهم أن زيت الغيار لا يكون بريحة "زيت محترق". في حال اكتشافك لهذه الأشياء فكن يقظا ودقق في الخطوات القادمة.




3) نصل الآن لتجربة الغيار الأوتوماتيك. من الأمور المهمة ملاحظتها أثناء فحص الغيار الأتوماتيك هو بطئ تعشيق الغيار واللذي يدل على تآكل المسننات. قم بتشغيل السيارة والغيار على الوضعية P وانتظر إلى أن ينزل مأشر دوران المحرك ومن ثم قم بتحريك الغيار من P إلى R وإلى N وإلى D..... لاحظ "سرعة تعشيق الغيار". لو تأخرت السيارة أكثر من ثانية أو اثنتان في التعشيق بين الوضعيات فالسيارة تعاني من "بطئ التعشيق" واللذي قد يدل على مشاكل كبيرة في المسننات...




4) خلال تحريك الغيار بين الوضعيات لاحظ أيضا سلاسة التغيير بين الوضعيات. لو كان التعشيق يتم ب "ضربة" أو "رجة" فيمكن أن كراسي الغيار أو المكينة مكسورة أو خلل في الغيار. توخى الحذر !!

5) نأتي الآن لمرحلة فحص الغيار أثناء سواقة المركبة. بعد تشغيل السيارة قم بالتسارع ببطئ إلى أن تصل إلى سرعة 80 كلم في الساعة... لاحظ سلاسة وصوت وعدد تغييرات الغيار. يمكن معرفة التغييرات عن طريق رؤية نزول عداد دوران المحرك أو اختلاف صوت السيارة. هل هناك غيار معين "تدق السيارة فيه" أو "تزحلق الغيار فيه" ؟؟؟ هل السيارة تغير كامل الغيارات (قم بعدها) ؟؟؟ 

6) قم بالتوقف تماما ومن ثم تسارع بسرعة إلى أن تصل إلى سرعة 80 كلم في الساعة مع ملاحظة ما ذكرته سابقا.

7) الآن مرحلة فحص وظيفة أل Over Drive. عند تسارعك بسرعة إلى سرعة 80 كلم وكل شيئ تمام... قم بالضغط على زر ال Over Drive والموجود بجانب الغيار نفسه من الجوانب أو الخلف. ستضيئ إشارة في العداد تبين أن الأوفر درايف مغلق وسيتسارع دوران المحرك. لو لم يعمل الزر فالغيار لم يكن يعشق إلى مسننات أل Over Drive أي أن الغيار فيه مشكلة (نادرا جدا ما تكون المشكلة في الزر).



8) لو كان الغيار تريبترونك فتأكد من عمل وظيفة الغيار اليدوي بتعشيق الغيار من 1 إلى 2 إلى 3 ... الخ.

9) لو كانت السيارة تحتوي على أزرار تغيير الغيار في السكان فتأكد من عملها بتجربتها كلها مه ملاحظة وظيفتها.

في حال ملاحظتك لأي خلل أثناء تجربة الغيار مثل أن الغيار يزحلق أو يدق أو يأخر أو ما يغير كامل التعشيقات فلا تشتري السيارة أبدا !!!
&nbsp فحص الغيار العادي. 
) تجرية القيادة. 


للإمانه الموضوع منقول من منتدى سبلة عمان على الرابط التالي:
http://www.omania2.net/avb/showthread.php?t=516564


----------



## athmane71 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا شكرا ....


----------



## علاء يوسف (27 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يكرمك كنت محتاج جدا لهذه لمعلومات


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يكرمك كنت محتاج جدا لهذه لمعلومات

:1::1::1::1::1:​


----------

